# DNA sexing of birds.



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

I've just plucked 4 feathers from Rosie to send of to AvianBiotech to get her sexed. Everyone I spoke to said it is really easy to collect the feathers, I don't think I enjoyed it any more than Rosie did. She's very subdued now and I feel really guilty.
In the unlikely event that I ever do this again, is there a trick to it? I wrapped her in a towel so that I could pull the feathers, the first one came out without her noticing, the other 3 were really difficult to collect.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have only ever plucked feathers for testing once. It was to test my first Grey for PBFD. I hated doing the plucking, as like you say, it isn't as easy as you'd think.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

The worst thing is, she's just come over to me and put her head down for me to scratch, not in a we're-all-mates-together way, she seems apologetic as though she thinks I've been punishing her for an unknown infraction. I feel about as guilty as is possible and will never do it again.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't worry, she will get over it & be back to normal in no time - extra fuss & lots of treats will do the trick :2thumb:

I use blood droplets now for DNA sexing - just a small pin prick on the toe above the nail. They hardly notice it compared to feather pulling.

But, if pulling feathers, trick is to be quick with a good tug downwards.

One thing to remember is never touch the blood end of the feather or you wont get the right result as it would be testing your DNA as well as the birds - you would be surprised how many people do that without even realising :whistling2:


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

You were right, CC; Rosie has forgiven me and the test came back (just got the email) and "she" is, as I thought; a boy.:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Circe said:


> You were right, CC; Rosie has forgiven me and the test came back (just got the email) and "she" is, as I thought; a boy.:2thumb:


 
Now lets see if "HE" forgives you for calling him by a girlie name :whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Now lets see if "HE" forgives you for calling him by a girlie name :whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



He had the name when I got him, lol - I've told OH we have to teach him some manly games now to get in touch with his inner bird:lol2:


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Now lets see if "HE" forgives you for calling him by a girlie name :whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



He came to me already called Rosie. He does overcompensate a bit with belching and farting loudly. And wiping his "nose" on his sleeve (wing) though he hasn't done that so much recently.:lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking, how much was the test? also can you use feathers that have been moulted out?


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

The test was £14 but I'm afraid the feathers have to be plucked, not moulted. If I wanted to do it again, I'd probably take Carlycharlie's advice and take a blood drop rather than pluck feathers.

Here's the site with the info.

Avian Biotech - DNA Sex Testing


----------

